
ICANN delays .Org sale approval, calls for more transparency - patrickdavey
https://domainnamewire.com/2019/12/10/icann-delays-org-sale-approval-calls-for-more-transparency/
======
CaliforniaKarl
I suggest changing the post URL to be the source ICANN post,
[https://www.icann.org/news/blog/org-
update](https://www.icann.org/news/blog/org-update)

The only content added by the original URL
([https://domainnamewire.com/2019/12/10/icann-delays-org-
sale-...](https://domainnamewire.com/2019/12/10/icann-delays-org-sale-
approval-calls-for-more-transparency/)) is a link to the webcast meeting
referenced in the PDF letter linked in the ICANN blog. It is
[https://domainnamewire.com/2019/12/10/video-watch-the-qa-
wit...](https://domainnamewire.com/2019/12/10/video-watch-the-qa-with-ethos-
internet-society-and-pir/)

------
tinus_hn
Now ICANN can show its true colors. Is this just more smoke and mirrors just
so they can absolve themselves of responsibility while still sheepishly
approving this heist when the drama has had time to die down? Or will they act
and relieve PIR of the stewardship of the .org tld?

